

Bill Gates on AI: ‘I don’t understand why some people are not concerned’ - sethbannon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/01/28/bill-gates-on-dangers-of-artificial-intelligence-dont-understand-why-some-people-are-not-concerned/

======
angersock
I've never really understood the basic idea behind getting machine-implemented
sentience.

Is it so we can create a consciousness whose state is easy to alter at a whim?
That seems like a sort of eldritch horror to subject a being to.

Is it so we can create new friends and relations? That seems like a workaround
for our inability to treat others here on Earth with empathy.

Is it so that we can have sentient beings who we can treat as creations--and
hence invoke all the ethical blank-checking one gets with the treatment of
one's own property? If so, that strikes me as a very roundabout way of
effecting slavery without guilt.

I'm simple not convinced.

